# Mac Baren Virginia No 1



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

I was looking for a no nonesense mildly sweet and nutty Virginia and I think that is pretty much what I got. The reviews are all over the map from tasteless to tastey and harsh to smooth. I like the stuff.

Opening the tin reminds me of walking into a hay barn on a hot august night. The aroma is rather pungent in that respect. Otherwise, it packs and lights well straight out of the tin and stays lit. I get the little greyish white dottle at the end. It took a few bowls for the sweetness to kick in but it's there for me. As long as I draw slow and easy, this is a very pleasant and soothing tobacco with a slight bite (which I like).


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

I actually enjoyed this blend too. It is quite sweet when you think about it (not sweet-tart sweet but more of just a simple sugar sweet). I've only had one bowl of the stuff and i liked it from the start.

I dunno, so far i've liked all MacB has to offer (tried around 5 blends). There's a sweetness and smoothness to almost every one of their blends that seems universal. I dunno what it is, but i'm a fan. So far it hasn't really lived up to "MacBitten" for me yet.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Another :thumb: here. This is one of my fav "go to" Va's.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

DSturg369 said:


> Another :thumb: here. This is one of my fav "go to" Va's.


Yep, if you like MacBaren or VAs then give it a try. If MacBaren doesn't do it for you and hasn't in the past then why try? Beats the heck out of Virginia Flake.


----------



## KinnScience (Mar 11, 2009)

Mad Hatter said:


> Yep, if you like MacBaren or VAs then give it a try. If MacBaren doesn't do it for you and hasn't in the past then why try? Beats the heck out of Virginia Flake.


I like Mac's #1 to a point. Ya gotta really sip it. But, I figure why work so hard to get the VA flavor when I can rub out some Pete Stokkebye LTF and slowly drift into nirvana. Oh, and if ya like Mac's VA ... try the 5100... it's a red VA .... smooth as silk, nothing tart ... mildly sweet ... and not a trace of a tongue nibble. It's great to blend with Per .. though I know you don't like per ..

did ya get yer smooth barling meer yet? I haven't smoked the cavicchi yet ... still trying to decide what to put in in. I'm thinking of FVF, but then I'd only be able to smoke it in the evening cuz that stuff knocks me into a snooooooze.


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

I think I need to add this to my 'to buy' list. Sounds great.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

KinnScience said:


> I like Mac's #1 to a point. Ya gotta really sip it. But, I figure why work so hard to get the VA flavor when I can rub out some Pete Stokkebye LTF and slowly drift into nirvana. Oh, and if ya like Mac's VA ... try the 5100... it's a red VA .... smooth as silk, nothing tart ... mildly sweet ... and not a trace of a tongue nibble. It's great to blend with Per .. though I know you don't like per ..
> 
> did ya get yer smooth barling meer yet? I haven't smoked the cavicchi yet ... still trying to decide what to put in in. I'm thinking of FVF, but then I'd only be able to smoke it in the evening cuz that stuff knocks me into a snooooooze.


If MacBaren doesn't do it for you and hasn't in the past then why try?

That includes guys who can't smoke MacBaren blends without getting MacBitten  MacBaren is probably one my two favorite blenders

Yep, just got it in the mail today. I'll probably smoke it tomorrow


----------



## SailorJack (Mar 1, 2008)

Mac V#1 is OK but nothing special. If you want something similar that is clearly superior in my book try Finck's Cigar Company's Golden Cavendish, it is made by Peter Stokkebye who I think is a superior blender to Mac Baren.
Someone mentioned McClelland's 5100 Red Cake which is a very good Va. but better than that is pipesandcigars.com's Old Red. Some think it is made from the Red Cake but what ever Scotty did to it has really made it better.I think you will find that either one of these has more flavor and the Va. sweetness that you seek.


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

> That includes guys who can't smoke MacBaren blends without getting MacBitten MacBaren is probably one my two favorite blenders
> 
> Yep, just got it in the mail today. I'll probably smoke it tomorrow


I'm feeling I jumped the gun in my first post. Although it lights well straight out of the tin, it is on the moisty side. I find it better to dry a load out for 20 or 30 minutes before packing. It smokes a little cooler and less bity. But then I actually like a little bite because it seems to disperse pleasant taste as it heals.

My thinking with McBaren and bite is maybe they add some sort of chemical to the leaves so they burn better? If that's the case, it's getting hot when smoked moist, thus steam and tounge bite? I'm no expert at this. Just pondering the McBitten story. Otherwise, Mc B is good stuff.

Thanks for the tips on the other VA's, I like the sweet nutty taste.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

SmokinJohnny said:


> I'm feeling I jumped the gun in my first post. Although it lights well straight out of the tin, it is on the moisty side. I find it better to dry a load out for 20 or 30 minutes before packing. It smokes a little cooler and less bity. But then I actually like a little bite because it seems to disperse pleasant taste as it heals.
> 
> My thinking with McBaren and bite is maybe they add some sort of chemical to the leaves so they burn better? If that's the case, it's getting hot when smoked moist, thus steam and tounge bite? I'm no expert at this. Just pondering the McBitten story. Otherwise, Mc B is good stuff.
> 
> Thanks for the tips on the other VA's, I like the sweet nutty taste.


Johnny IMO MacBaren bites if its too moist, too dry, packed too tightly, overheated while lighting or smoked in a pipe that doesn't have good airflow. I don't know if its loaded with PG or what but if you have patience to learn to smoke the MacBaren way it is rewarding. I believe MacBaren claims to be the #1 tobacco retailer in the world and that's nothing to shake a stick at :nod:


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

Yes, Mac Baren is all over. Savoring on VA1 smoothly definately curbs the bite to no bite at all. The flavors really come through as well. Ahhh so sweet. I want to give Plumcake a try as well as Latakia Blend and Orlik's Golden Sliced.


----------



## KinnScience (Mar 11, 2009)

Mad Hatter said:


> Johnny IMO MacBaren bites if its too moist, too dry, packed too tightly, overheated while lighting or smoked in a pipe that doesn't have good airflow. I don't know if its loaded with PG or what but if you have patience to learn to smoke the MacBaren way it is rewarding. I believe MacBaren claims to be the #1 tobacco retailer in the world and that's nothing to shake a stick at :nod:


I like Mac B 1, it is a simply grassy, semi sweet VA. Then again, I really haven't found any tobacco that I despise. My fav pure VA has got to be PS LTF.. with the 5100 comin in a second. Thing is: depending on my mood.. they are all good at one time or another. I'm not "feelin" that Latakia blends as often as I do VA and Burley, but after a big dinner .. sometimes an English/Balkin blend is just what the doctor ordered... for a bowl. Then I'm back to the VA/Burley again.

Tonight for example. I finished half a bowl of PS Balkin Supreme ... and now I'm back to 5100.

I seem to remember that you are not a Latakia nor Perique fan... But you love VA's and Burley also ... am I right? How did you like that baccy from my local shop?


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

KinnScience said:


> I like Mac B 1, it is a simply grassy, semi sweet VA. Then again, I really haven't found any tobacco that I despise. My fav pure VA has got to be PS LTF.. with the 5100 comin in a second. Thing is: depending on my mood.. they are all good at one time or another. I'm not "feelin" that Latakia blends as often as I do VA and Burley, but after a big dinner .. sometimes an English/Balkin blend is just what the doctor ordered... for a bowl. Then I'm back to the VA/Burley again.
> 
> Tonight for example. I finished half a bowl of PS Balkin Supreme ... and now I'm back to 5100.
> 
> I seem to remember that you are not a Latakia nor Perique fan... But you love VA's and Burley also ... am I right? How did you like that baccy from my local shop?


I haven't smoked it Brian. I don't get in a rush about most samples. Today I finally tried one a guy sent me two months ago.


----------



## brianwalden (Mar 18, 2009)

This is my first Virginia so I don't really have anything to compare it to, but I really like it. It's a just a clean, simple smoke with a touch of natural sweetness. Nice and refreshing. I could feel I was flirting with tongue bite all during my first bowl so I had to smoke it very carefully, but for some reason it hasn't been an issue since that first bowl. Also the smoke tends to get a little hot near the bottom of the bowl, but that's just nit-picking.


----------

